# Jailed PXE server



## r00t (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi all!

I'm trying to build a PXE server using 3 jails:
- the first jail contains the DHCP server
- the second jail contains the FTP server
- the third jail contains TFTP/NFS and the files needed for a PXE install.

The first two jails are working fine but I've encountered a problem when trying to execute the following commands inside the third jail:


```
mdconfig -a -t vnode -f /usr/local/freebsd8/boot/mfsroot -u 200
mount /dev/md200 /usr/local/onemountpoint
```

I guess it has to do with limitations from being in a jail.
Is there anything I can do to be able to execute these commands?

I've installed a PXE server before so I know I need these commands.
The first command gives me a "file or directory does not exist" error and the second one a "operation not permitted" error.

Any ideas?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## fbsd1 (Dec 7, 2011)

I strongly suggest you use qjail port for creating your jails and then verify that /usr/local/freebsd8/boot/mfsroot path is really in the jail you are trying to run the *mdconfig* command in and you are logged into the jail as root user.


----------

